# Order Status 39?



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi all, Car is now status 39, any clues as have not seen a 39 before?
Hoping its not "bottom of the North Sea"


----------



## ire74 (Mar 20, 2016)

That should mean that it's left the factory, and on its way to Emden. Hopefully only a few weeks till you get your hands on it!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

ire74 said:


> That should mean that it's left the factory, and on its way to Emden. Hopefully only a few weeks till you get your hands on it!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Nope, dont think that can be correct. Was already confirmed as being on the cargo ship 3 days ago.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

From what I've seen on other threads about these codes 38 is waiting at Emden, and 40 is arrived at UK port, so surely 39 can only be on the ship?


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

R_TTS said:


> From what I've seen on other threads about these codes 38 is waiting at Emden, and 40 is arrived at UK port, so surely 39 can only be on the ship?


Can't argue with the facts or the logic here so I'd agree.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

RussB said:


> ire74 said:
> 
> 
> > That should mean that it's left the factory, and on its way to Emden. Hopefully only a few weeks till you get your hands on it!
> ...


What was the source of confirmation of being on the cargo ship?

I think we are still dockside at Emden where our car has been for about 10 days.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

R_TTS said:


> From what I've seen on other threads about these codes 38 is waiting at Emden, and 40 is arrived at UK port, so surely 39 can only be on the ship?


This is correct


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Information is inconsistent, but this is what I have found, and some are missing:

Order Status 00 - Welcome
Order Status 10 - Order Received
Order Status 20 - Preparation
Order Status 21 - Panel Shop
Order Status 22 - Paint Shop
Order Status 23 - Assembly
Order Status 24 - Quality Control
Order Status 30 - Your Audi has left the factory
Order Status 38 - Arrived at Port
Order Status 39 - 'Your Audi is in the UK'
Order Status 40 - Ready for transport to the dealer (Website displays "Your new Audi is on its way to <DEALER>")
Order Status 60 - Left the UK Port on the way to the dealer (Website displays "Your new Audi is on its way to <DEALER>")
Order Status 70 - Arrived at dealer - Call to make your collection plans


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I have an A4 sheet at work which shows each step. I will upload a pic of it tomorrow.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

As you can see. Status 39 is on ship.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mine has now been in the UK for a week and there are no signs of it moving still. Spoken to the dealer and they have said its all down to the transport company who at the moment haven't even scheduled a date for them to move it. Unless they schedule and move it on the same day it's unlikely I'll have it for Saturday when I want it ha


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Scratch that it looks like my dealer is either ill informed or keeping secrets. Checking the Youraudi order page thing in currently at status 60 which going off the chart provided means it's on its way to my dealer!!


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

Mine will be ready to pick up this Saturday as long as the transporter drops at the dealer as per schedule


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It means they are buffing out the scratches and dings..


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

My dealer isn't at work today so might not have known it has come in. Spoken to someone today and they said since it is there today there shouldn't be a problem in picking it up Friday!!! Confirmation will come tomorrow but fingers crossed


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Do all transported cars move to status 39 or do some jump straight to 40?
I am getting very close to my provisionally pick up date & still at 38. It's fun watching all the ships moving from Emden to the Uk but equally frustrating that my status has not changed.

Edit:
Ha, how's that for timing, I have just received a call from the dealership to say the car is on a boat but 'your Audi' hasn't caught up yet 

Edit: Edit:
Next day, now at status 39, ship docking in around 2 hrs.


----------

